# Neww TT owner ,😬😊



## Bonus idolus (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi all, 

I sat in the newly released TT at the 98 Birmingham motorshow all those years ago but when it was released for sale it was three times my yearly wage, not a chance of me owning one of these I thought. I've kept an eye on them over the years but as I've got older wanted newer and more technically sophisticated machinery which is just getting more and more expensive. I thought about spending £40k on a new car but that hurts to let that much fall out of my pension pot so I started looking at older cars and found a few low mileage TT's I'm lurking about the internet......it gets delivered next week 😲 😊👍🏻


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 hope it was worth the wait


----------



## Bonus idolus (Nov 7, 2021)

Me too, there are plenty of pitfalls awaiting me I see 😬


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## StangaCRO (Nov 22, 2021)

Welcome newbro


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,,,,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bonus idolus said:


> Me too, there are plenty of pitfalls awaiting me I see 😬


Looking at forum it can seam so but most people only post when they have problems so can be very one sided


----------



## Bonus idolus (Nov 7, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking at forum it can seam so but most people only post when they have problems so can be very one sided


Thanks, I think so too though it's another six days until delivery and it's only got 31k on the clock so maybe ok 🤞🏻


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

31k that got my attention  tell us more what model is it and how did you find such a low mileage chariot.


----------



## Bonus idolus (Nov 7, 2021)

Delta4 said:


> 31k that got my attention  tell us more what model is it and how did you find such a low mileage chariot.


Well! I was looking for a 225 with around 50-70k on and when I passed it by madam she went ape and said why do you want a car with so many miles on it?

A bit miffed I stopped looking for a few days and then decided to look for something a little more expensive with less miles and this one popped up - it's a3.2 manual registered the 1st March 2006 in Misano red with Nappa black interior and 31k on the clock....amazing! Went and had a look hopeing it was going to be ruff but it's virtually unmarked. When it started up I was hooked and stuck a deposit on it straight away.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Bonus idolus (Nov 7, 2021)

Delta4 said:


> 31k that got my attention  tell us more what model is it and how did you find such a low mileage chariot.


There is a 225 near you on Auto Trader with 26k on the clock for just under 11k.


----------

